# New African cichlid tank setup questions - help!



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all! Newbie here (to cichlid-keeping, not fish). Have decided I want to try an African cichlid tank. This is going to be long, so bear with me:
Starting off small, I know (due to space constraints) - 29 gal, 30"L x 12"W x 18" H... Opted to go acryclic for the first time, and got a SeaClear rimless tank. Fluval C2 HOB power filter. Highly annoyed with my old Marineland bio wheel and want to try something different. I have media from an established tank to use to help with cycling. 
Need to buy a light - preferably LED with 24 hour programmable settings (or one I can at least hook up to a timer). Plan on a Fluval heater. Any suggestions on lights, and if I need anything else like a powerhead or something for additional water circulation? The filter I got is for 30 gallons... should I get something made for a larger tank or should it work ok? 
I want to do a 3D background - there's a bridge at the top of the tank so I'm looking at Universal Rocks as they're flexible enough supposedly to roll up and slide in. Thought about doing a DIY background but scared of something not being fish-safe and leaching into the water. Anyway, anyone have experience with that brand, and can you hide the filter intake and heater behind it? Would it be better to attempt making my own so I could leave openings? 
Substrate: CaribSea cichlid mix sand with crushed coral mixed in maybe? Want to go with white or light natural color to mimic Lake Malawi. 
Last but not least, I have a lone 4.5" YoYo loach in a tank I gave to my dad a few years ago (before anyone judges, they're best kept in groups but I didn't know that when I bought him and he's done fine. He's about 10 years old but still active. He borders on semi-aggressive... when I asked a fish store owner about keeping him with the cichlids, he said if I put him in first, he should hold his own with some juveniles. My dad wants to start up his saltwater tank again so he wants me to take the loach and he's trying to rehome his breeding pair of angelfish. My apologies if there is a better place I should ask about the fish - still learning what posts should go where here!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

That is a lot of great info and questions! And, it looks like you have done some good research and diligence in setting up something that will look good and work for you.
I have a couple things to offer you could consider,

The 29 gallon, 30 inch long tank is just too small for doing very much with African Mbuna type Cichlids. The 48 inch long tank is a good minimum to go with for that type, and the 18 inch wide (75 gallon) size is what I would personally consider the best starting size to keep them in. And yes, you could probably successfully stock with a single species group of African Mbuna Cichlids in your 29 gallon tank, But, even that would be pushing things a bit. Risky. So, to get the most out of a 'real' African Mbuna themed tank, I would wait until you have room for a 75 gallon (or larger) sized aquarium.
Filtration. The manufacturers specifications listed for the apparent filtration capacity of the filter mean almost NOTHING when keeping Cichlids. Your little power filter isn't necessarily a 'bad' filter or anything, and will work just fine in that aquarium. I personally would save the activated carbon for potential later use, and just pack that area of the little filter with a sheet of filtration foam to boost up the biological filtration capacity a bit. Adding a small-sized canister filter (or even another Fluval C2 HOB) is recommended for your aquarium. Doing so, would provide a nice level of current and oxygenation throughout the tank (NO Power heads!!!), and would give you an important level of redundancy in case one filter fails for some some unexpected reason or another.
I love the idea of getting an internal 3D background for the aquarium. Those things can visually make an aquarium really stand out as something special!


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you for the advice! I figured the tank was probably too small... that's a bummer, but I do have other freshwater fish I enjoy and wouldn't mind doing a community tank for now and cichlids later, when we have room for a much larger tank.  I thought about trying out a small saltwater setup with this tank as well... it's just so much work and I've never done smaller than a 55 gal marine tank.
Regarding the filtration - what if I returned the C2 power filter and instead of adding a second, just got a stronger one, or a good canister filter? I really like the idea of getting rid of the HOB... any canister filter recommendations for the 29 gal?
I appreciate the input - exactly why I wanted to reach out to people who are experienced with cichlids! They're so beautiful and fun to watch - can't wait to have them someday.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh. Well, alrighty then!
-
And, as far as Cichlids go? Uhhh, you've got a direct line on a couple actually that sound pretty promising to me, at least.
_AHEM_
_Pterophyllum scalare_, Angelfish _*CICHLIDS *_much? And that older Yo-Yo loach you gave your Dad? That fish seems tailor made to annoy (and be annoyed) by a little, hustling-bustling school of Cordyoras catfish!
And so, smaller canister filters that could potentially replace your HOB power filter? Hmmmm.... a good one to consider would possibly be the Oase Biomaster Thermo model 250.





BioMaster Thermo — OASE Living Water


The BioMaster line of premium external filters is perfect for marine and freshwater aquariums. This filter boasts 4-stage filtration and is designed with sealed filtration pathways to ensure water travels the most efficient path through all filter media - creating optimal water quality and clarity.




us.oase-livingwater.com




And yes, those are a little pricey. But with these, the electric heater is integrated into the design of the canister filter. MUCH better heating efficiency that way, and it keeps yet another wonky/electric thing outta sight in the aquarium.
-
The 29 gallon tank can work great for riverine Cichlid applications. But, can also be a great size for Tanganyikan type Cichlids, if you really had your heart set on an African Rift Lake setup. A colony of Shellies set up in that tank, would be pretty amazing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was researching canisters recently and am avoiding OASE because of an air sucking/noise problem that is frequently reported. FWIW.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

29G is too small for Mbuna, IMO. If it has to be a 29G, do small tangyika. 

Also I am not a fan of a canister on that size tank. Get a tidal 55. If you do get a cainister, I would do an Eheim. 

Also,m I would never recommend 29G salt unles you're doing a FOWLR. Reefs that size go bad quickly if youre a novice. Id do a tangyika tank.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm....


Borsig said:


> Also I am not a fan of a canister on that size tank. Get a tidal 55. If you do get a canister, I would do an Eheim.


Oh yeah, totally agree! An Eheim classic 350 would be a great - PROVEN - choice for this tank.








EHEIM classic 350


With EHEIM classic you have everything that makes up a good external filter. By choosing a classic you won’t go wrong. Because you have…




eheim.com




And yes.... I know from experience, that these things run almost 'grave quiet'.
-
To complete that install, adapt a Hydor 200 watt in-line electric heater to the discharge hose of that canister and you're in bizness!








Hydor Inline Aquarium Heater 200 Watt With 1/2 Hose Connections - AquaCave.com


Hydor Inline Aquarium Heater 200 Watt With 1/2




www.aquacave.com




Plenty of options to consider. But, esp. in this smaller aquarium, I like the thought of keeping the electric heater OUT of the tank and inline with the filter discharge flow.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Oh. Well, alrighty then!
> -
> And, as far as Cichlids go? Uhhh, you've got a direct line on a couple actually that sound pretty promising to me, at least.
> _AHEM
> ...





Auballagh said:


> Oh. Well, alrighty then!
> -
> And, as far as Cichlids go? Uhhh, you've got a direct line on a couple actually that sound pretty promising to me, at least.
> _AHEM
> ...


I had actually looked into the Oase thermo - definitely want quiet though, so will check out the other brand suggested with adding the inline heater - great idea!
As far as the angels go... I do know they're cichlids, lol. I've kept angelfish for 20+ years.  My dad's keel spawning but then eat all the eggs. They're also too large in my experience to keep with the school of cardinal tetras I'd want in there if I did do that setup. The tetras would be snacks for these angels, lol. I just love the look of the cardinals or neons in a nice planted tank. He also has a huge albino cory cat (lone survivor over the years of a group of 5) that hilariously both hangs out with and gets pestered by the yoyo loach. I adore corys - would definitely add them too. 
I agree on the saltwater, makes sense. So now as far as a Tanganyika tank goes, if that could be an option, I'm all ears! Any suggestions on which fish to get and how many, ratio of m to f, etc? The shell dwellers are cute - could be fun.  
Another thing I wondered about though is an all male tank of peacocks, mainly for the color.. is that a possibility in that size tank? I read they are less aggressive than mbunas?


Auballagh said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Oh yeah, totally agree! An Eheim classic 350 would be a great - PROVEN - choice for this tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the filter/heater combo recommendation! I'll have to check that out. Love the idea of ditching the HOB.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Borsig said:


> 29G is too small for Mbuna, IMO. If it has to be a 29G, do small tangyika.
> 
> Also I am not a fan of a canister on that size tank. Get a tidal 55. If you do get a cainister, I would do an Eheim.
> 
> Also,m I would never recommend 29G salt unles you're doing a FOWLR. Reefs that size go bad quickly if youre a novice. Id do a tangyika tank.


Thanks for the advice! What would you suggest for stocking a tanganyika tank this size?


DJRansome said:


> I was researching canisters recently and am avoiding OASE because of an air sucking/noise problem that is frequently reported. FWIW.


Good to know - definitely want something quiet. I had looked into the Oase and wondered about that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you saying regardless what cichlids you have in the tank, you also want a school of cardinals or tetras?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Thanks for the advice! What would you suggest for stocking a tanganyika tank this size?
> 
> 
> Good to know - definitely want something quiet. I had looked into the Oase and wondered about that.


A 29 gallon tank would suffice to breed some of the dwarf Tanganyikan Shell Dwellers, They are a very neat Rift lake Cichlid that you will enjoy and they are not hard to breed. Do a search ...













Meet the shell dwellers


In the dangerous expanses of open water, it can pay to be a small fish. So small, in fact, that you can hide in a snail shell. Meet evolution’s curiosities from Tanganyika.




www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk




They are great little fish you will not be disappointed. 
For LED light I have recently tried the Hygger 24/7 and it is a nice light for @ 60 bucks. For the shellies you could use your HOB and a small sponge pre filter to the intake and also add a good sized sponge filter.If it were me instead of blowing a lot of dough on the background you suggested I would use that space for a Matten Filter. You can make your own or buy them from someone who makes them. Your fish will thank you.








Matten Filter - 40 Gallon Breeder


Matten Filters are the best filtration for freshwater shrimp keeping and breeding. The amount of surface area the filter creates makes a great feeding surface for shrimp and baby shrimp. Microorganisms thrive on the sponges surface making it an ideal place for shrimp to find natural food. Key...




flipaquatics.com


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

An all male tank of peacocks in a 29 gallon you ask? I don't think so. I have two groups in two 90s. Maybe a 75 gallon and up, but I would not try in a tank that small.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

if you want a 29G do shell dwellers. I wouldn't even do calvus or lelupis in a 29G but I am more about giving the fish room.

Shellies are fun


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

can you not do a 40B? Why a 29? a 40B is only 6" longer and a MUCH better platform and would allow you do do stuff like lelupis and or Calvus pair.

the 40B is the best option in the 36" range, and even people with big tanks like me like the 40B.

Mbuna, Haps, Peacocks, should not be kept in anything under 4'. My min size has always been 75. Some say 55 but I HATE the form factor of a 55. It's too narrow. 

If you have 3' to work with, do a 40 Breeder.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Are you saying regardless what cichlids you have in the tank, you also want a school of cardinals or tetras?


No, of course not. I was saying if I abandoned the cichlid tank idea and just did a freshwater community tank, I'd want tetras.  But if I took in my dad's angelfish they'd most likely snack on the tetras.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

punman said:


> An all male tank of peacocks in a 29 gallon you ask? I don't think so. I have two groups in two 90s. Maybe a 75 gallon and up, but I would not try in a tank that small.


Ok thanks, I didn't know what the minimum would be for them.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> A 29 gallon tank would suffice to breed some of the dwarf Tanganyikan Shell Dwellers, They are a very neat Rift lake Cichlid that you will enjoy and they are not hard to breed. Do a search ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the shell dwellers are the way to go.  They're cute too, lol. What is a good number to try in the 29 gal? I'm guessing they stay in near the bottom of the tank - are there any middle/upper level fish that can cohabitat with them? Or just keep it a single species tank?
One problem I'm having is finding cichlids in my area (other than angelfish or the big guys). Are there any reputable places online to check out?


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Borsig said:


> can you not do a 40B? Why a 29? a 40B is only 6" longer and a MUCH better platform and would allow you do do stuff like lelupis and or Calvus pair.
> 
> the 40B is the best option in the 36" range, and even people with big tanks like me like the 40B.
> 
> ...


I suppose I could make the room... I'd have to return the stand and tank I bought though (haven't opened the boxes yet so I could)... 🤔 Now you have me reconsidering the 29. Mainly my issue is a 40 breeder would be the max size I could go at the moment. 
I love the look of the rimless acrylic tank though... paid $250ish for the 29. More than glass obviously and they get a lot pricier as they go up in size. I might just do some looking though. There is a similar stand I saw that would work for a 36" tank. For the record, I'm being particular about the look of the stand etc and am determined to make this blend with our decor etc because my husband already gets annoyed whenever I set up a tank. He always said my planted tank with angels, swordtails, mollies, corydoras, etc was ugly. (Insert dramatic eye roll here). Nevermind that I got lots of compliments from the fish community on my aquascaping, lol.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh man... Petsmart has a sale this weekend... $250 for a 75 gal tank plus stand. I could return the 29 and get the 75 for the same amount I paid... (now looking at what I could move around to fit a 50" tank)... 😂


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Is that 75 gallon, a Marineland aquarium? If so, the past 5 - 6 years for Marineland have not been kind. The quality has seriously dropped on their aquariums, with a lot of problems reported lately....
-
Don't do it.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Sounds like the shell dwellers are the way to go.  They're cute too, lol. What is a good number to try in the 29 gal? I'm guessing they stay in near the bottom of the tank - are there any middle/upper level fish that can cohabitat with them? Or just keep it a single species tank?
> One problem I'm having is finding cichlids in my area (other than angelfish or the big guys). Are there any reputable places online to check out?


I've always kept them in a single species tank when the tank is only 29 gallons (I bred them in 20 longs). You could start with a half dozen and wait for pairing.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Oh man... Petsmart has a sale this weekend... $250 for a 75 gal tank plus stand. I could return the 29 and get the 75 for the same amount I paid... (now looking at what I could move around to fit a 50" tank)... 😂


If it's an Aqueon tank you'll be OK.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont like marineland. I'd much rather have an aqueon.
A 75G paried with an FX4, filled with Seachem Matrix, and a Seachem tidal 75 /110 would be a great setup.

My suggestion -
75G tank.
Fluval FX4
Tidal 75/110
Eheim 300W Jager (amazon has these on a steal deal right now for 25 bucks)
Black sand / Black Diamond
Then you can do Malawi.

Thats the same setup I run in my 110XH, which is basically just a 30" tall 75G.

There isn't a single thing I'd want that Marineland makes these days. I can't think of one.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Is that 75 gallon, a Marineland aquarium? If so, the past 5 - 6 years for Marineland have not been kind. The quality has seriously dropped on their aquariums, with a lot of problems reported lately....
> -
> Don't do it.


Yep, Marineland. I'm going to pass. I thought about it, for my dad to store for me for future - but that was my exact thought as well. I feel like their quality was decent MANY years ago, but I wasn't impressed with the last light hood and filter I had. I do have an old Marineland 29 gal tall that my dad has has been fine for 10 years... but I'd be hesitant buying another. Probably a reason they're discounting it so heavily. On another note, my SeaClear was just delivered! Excited to check it out in person - though I'm a little nervous the cutouts at the top could be annoying. I really like the idea of acrylic though, especially since I have a 7 year old, 2 large boisterous dogs, and hardwood floors... don't need the possibility of a glass tank shattering (God forbid that the tank would ever get knocked into but never say never...)


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> If it's an Aqueon tank you'll be OK.


Nope - Marineland. No-go.


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Borsig said:


> I dont like marineland. I'd much rather have an aqueon.
> A 75G paried with an FX4, filled with Seachem Matrix, and a Seachem tidal 75 /110 would be a great setup.
> 
> My suggestion -
> ...


I'm keeping these suggestions for sure for when I eventually can set up a 75 gal. That'd be the biggest I'd want to go when we have more room. Thank you!


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> I've always kept them in a single species tank when the tank is only 29 gallons (I bred them in 20 longs). You could start with a half dozen and wait for pairing.


Once they pair up, do you remove the others?


----------



## Sink_or_Swim (Dec 3, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Once they pair up, do you remove the others?


Also, what do you think about julies? Could you do those instead of shell dwellers or do they get too big for a 29?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

@Sink_or_Swim ,any chance you can post some pics of the top of your new tank? When I think of a rimless tank, I think open top so I'm curious what you actually have.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Once they pair up, do you remove the others?


No, most males will spawn with multiple females and you can have more than 1 pair in a 29 gallon tank. Just be sure to provide a sand substrate so they can dig and move shells around and provide more shells than fish.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sink_or_Swim said:


> Also, what do you think about julies? Could you do those instead of shell dwellers or do they get too big for a 29?


You could breed Julidochromis in a 29. I had a pair of J. dickfeldi that had multiple spawns in the tank similar to what you see with Neolamprologus brichardi.


----------

